# Butterweed (Senecio glabellus) ?



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure where to post this:
Anyone have any bee experience with this plant? There is a ton of this stuff growing all over the swamp in the area around my fishing camp. 

It's a 13 mile boat ride to get there but I plan to move a few boxes out there this spring as the area is full of tupelo gum. I understand tupelo honey is light in color and doesn't crystalize very much. 

I was thinking that if I had bees there now they would be raking in the pollen. This flow continues through March I think as I remember crawfishing among what we called "yellow-tops". 

Is nectar a possibility with butterweed too? 

I am looking to make increase next year, not honey so I am more interested in getting the girls going early. Seems like the natural pollen coming in would be better than the substitute stuff.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

flathead sezs:
I understand tupelo honey is light in color and doesn't crystalize very much. 

tecumseh replies:
it is my understanding that pure tupelo honey will not granulate. within the lowlands of the gulf coast is a great variety of flowering shrubs, weeds, and trees and yes you are quite correct in your 'assumption' about the collective benefit in regards to the early stimulation of bees and brood.

I am (sadly) totally unfamilar with butterweed.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Checked my Honey Plant book,,,, Butterweed, also known as Yellowtop, Cressleaf or Ragwort.
Says the honey is yellow with a bitter taste and strong odor and is used for brood rearing just before the clover flow. Considered a valuable plant in southern Indiana. Also considered valuable in Louisiana. Sounds like this might be good for you. How big is your boat? Never moved bees by boat. That would be an experience I'm sure.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks paintingpreacher/tecumseh:

<<....honey is yellow with a bitter taste and strong odor and is used for brood rearing just before the clover flow>>

This stuff is up and blooming now. LSU puts bloom start at "late January". Sounds like I will want to remove any butterweed honey before/when we try for the tupelo.

<<How big is your boat? Never moved bees by boat. That would be an experience I'm sure.>>

We have a crawfish skiff and it will hold 1K lbs easy. My other is a custom aluminum with deep sides. Either should be able to haul 5 DDs. 

Planning to move a couple out there this weekend.


----------

